# Suede...



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

I know alot of people have used lots of different kinds of suede; ultra, alcantra, etc...
Anyways, if you guys have bought any online and have been satisfied with is please post up where you bought your stuff and how much a yd. 
I've been looking local to no luck, (Joannes doesnt have black suede at the moment so no JOANNES) and gotten a swatch or 2 offline i wasnt pleased with either..
Trying to get going on my interior, so let me know guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

p4c:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Suede... (Still Fantana)*

HErro?


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Suede... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_HErro?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Suede... (Rage In The Machines)*

BUUUMMMP


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Suede... (Still Fantana)*

no luck huh?


----------



## hardlineoffroad (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Suede... (Still Fantana)*

I am curently re-doing my mk2 jetta with black suede(real suede) So far> you have to use foam when you do a suede headliner. Im doing my door panels now, I'll post some pics when im finished


----------



## hardlineoffroad (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Suede... (Still Fantana)*

my suede was $22 a yd.<by the way


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Suede... (hardlineoffroad)*

Ok, well where'd you GET the stuff?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
post i want to see some


----------



## thatvan (Sep 3, 2003)

yourautotrim
unisuede
nice stuff


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i'm looking at getting some suede to do my entire headliner. anybody no where i gan get a large single piece. i dont want a seam in the middle of my headliner.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas04gli* »_i'm looking at getting some suede to do my entire headliner. anybody no where i gan get a large single piece. i dont want a seam in the middle of my headliner.

WTF? thats obviously what i've put in here man, have some common sense


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

will it be wide enogh that it will not have to be two joined pieces.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

If you make sure to buy your fabric wider than ~55in i believe YES.
Which most i have seen online are.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

BOOM


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Nobody?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Suede... (Still Fantana)*

nobody?


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Suede... (Still Fantana)*

i would also like to know bump


----------



## VGTrooper (Feb 25, 2001)

Neither of the suede fabrics I got are the top quality stuff that most people try to use, and they aren't the easiest to work with, but I got a red suede that is a very nice match to the Tornado Red color (had to match because of paint-matched interior items) from Hancock Fabrics (www.hancockfabrics.com). I got my black suede from Walmart of all places. Both had them for cheap, about $5/yard.
Would I recommend the specific fabrics I chose? Probably not, but thats mostly because its hard to work with (little stretch horizontally/vertically, and maybe 1/2" stretch diagonally). Color-wise I recommend them though. If you want to try out some of the red suede I found, here is the direct link to it:
http://www.hancockfabrics.com/...d.htm


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (CooLJoE)*

i allways wanted to try the wallmart suede...how did u like it


----------

